
Common Parasite Linked to Personality Changes Making You More Outgoing - orpheum
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/common-parasite-linked-to-personality-changes/
======
tallon
This is weird, for the longest time I thought that T. Gondii had the exact
opposite effect - making someone more introverted. Apparently that was/is true
only for males, whereas it's supposed to make women more extraverted.

[https://www.medicaldaily.com/toxoplasma-gondii-parasite-
cat-...](https://www.medicaldaily.com/toxoplasma-gondii-parasite-cat-feces-
linked-schizophrenia-and-other-mental-illness-337030)

------
uwuhn
>In the new study, a pattern appeared in infected men: the longer they had
been infected, the less conscientious they were.

This seems...bad? In contrast with simply being more "outgoing".

------
ncmncm
"Outgoing". The terms usually published, for infected men, are reckless, and
unattractive to women. For infected women, more adherent to convention.

I have not encountered "outgoing" anywhere.

A course of antibiotics is said to cure both the infection and the behavior.

~~~
AllegedAlec
> A course of antibiotics is said to cure both the infection and the behavior.

Probably not, since antibiotics work against bacterial infections, and
Toxoplasma Gondii is not a bacterium.

~~~
ncmncm
I stand corrected.

Wikipedia says it's a eukaryote. Means I probably still have it.

------
LinuxBender
Would the FDA be averse to a business model selling the parasites to
introverts? There are prebiotics and probiotics. Some doctors use maggots to
remove dead tissue.

~~~
yabadabadoes
I think OSHA and DOT should have a problem with it and its risks in the wild
have really only been so ignored because of the silos of these agencies.

(The cat lady on the Simpsons and the mad hatter in Alice in Wonderland each
express the same kind of model/correlated stereotypes for diseases with
varying mental symptoms that weren't well understood in their time.)

Naturally, most people with Toxoplasmosis don't have psychotic outbursts and
most hatters look dashing.

